# Massey Ferguson 261 engine rotation



## Kenbob (8 mo ago)

I have a Massey Ferguson 261 tractor. To adjust the live PTO clutch, the manual says to access the clutch through a lower inspection plate and adjust 3 cap screws by rotating the engine 120 degrees between each cap screw. I have no idea how to accurately turn a diesel engine 120 degrees.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

120 degrees is a rather generic term in this instance. It merely amounts the the fact that there are three adjustment bolts, each spaced equally around the circumference of the clutch assembly. 360 degrees divided into thirds is 120 degrees. You crawl under, rotate the flywheel until you find one adjustment. Make that adjustment and rotate the flywheel one third of a turn and there will be another adjustment bolt. Simple as that. Don't worry about counting or measuring degrees of rotation, just make the adjustment on all three bolts.


----------



## Kenbob (8 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> 120 degrees is a rather generic term in this instance. It merely amounts the the fact that there are three adjustment bolts, each spaced equally around the circumference of the clutch assembly. 360 degrees divided into thirds is 120 degrees. You crawl under, rotate the flywheel until you find one adjustment. Make that adjustment and rotate the flywheel one third of a turn and there will be another adjustment bolt. Simple as that. Don't worry about counting or measuring degrees of rotation, just make the adjustment on all three bolts.





Fedup said:


> 120 degrees is a rather generic term in this instance. It merely amounts the the fact that there are three adjustment bolts, each spaced equally around the circumference of the clutch assembly. 360 degrees divided into thirds is 120 degrees. You crawl under, rotate the flywheel until you find one adjustment. Make that adjustment and rotate the flywheel one third of a turn and there will be another adjustment bolt. Simple as that. Don't worry about counting or measuring degrees of rotation, just make the adjustment on all three bolts.


Thanks. I'm not at the tractor right now, I'm not sure how to get at the flywheel, can I just turn it with a bar on the clutch assembly through the inspection hole? (I actually have to take part of the loader frame off to get at the inspection hole) 
Kenbob


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Loaders on those tractors usually have a cross member there that's right in the way of the access cover. In some cases the cross member IS the access cover.

And yes, you can use a bar through the hole to rotate the assembly. There isn't much room under there, so I like to run the tractor up onto blocks or something gain a bit more ground clearance.


----------



## Kenbob (8 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Loaders on those tractors usually have a cross member there that's right in the way of the access cover. In some cases the cross member IS the access cover.
> 
> And yes, you can use a bar through the hole to rotate the assembly. There isn't much room under there, so I like to run the tractor up onto blocks or something gain a bit more ground clearance.


Thank you very much.


----------

